# Big zoom, small size



## anthonyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering if anybody has real life experience (and photos to back it up) with a superzoom compact camera. I was looking at the latest announcements by Sony at dpreview and could help wonder if a 24.5 - 1550mm equivalent lens that is smaller (and cheaper) than a full frame 50mm could possibly produce anything decent.

Put another way, if I were to go on a trip to Alaska, or Yellowstone tomorrow and couldn't afford a canon 600mm or bigger (let alone the trash-can size and weight) would it be worth it to grab a superzoom that has a reach of 1000+ equivalent? (not necessarily the Sony ones mentioned).

Please don't start a discussion on image stabilization, or the small sensor size and its effects on IQ. I'm well aware of all that. I'm asking about the lens, so assume we are taking a picture of a grizzly bear, or a bird, who's standing still, on a very bright day, with the camera on a tripod.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2014)

anthonyd said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anybody has real life experience (and photos to back it up) with a superzoom compact camera. I was looking at the latest announcements by Sony at dpreview and could help wonder if a 24.5 - 1550mm equivalent lens that is smaller (and cheaper) than a full frame 50mm could possibly produce anything decent.
> 
> Put another way, if I were to go on a trip to Alaska, or Yellowstone tomorrow and couldn't afford a canon 600mm or bigger (let alone the trash-can size and weight) would it be worth it to grab a superzoom that has a reach of 1000+ equivalent? (not necessarily the Sony ones mentioned).
> 
> Please don't start a discussion on image stabilization, or the small sensor size and its effects on IQ. I'm well aware of all that. I'm asking about the lens, so assume we are taking a picture of a grizzly bear, or a bird, who's standing still, on a very bright day, with the camera on a tripod.



I suggest you look at this thread....

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19470.msg366042#msg366042

(Forum - Gear talk - Powershot - 200X Zoom on SX50)


----------

